
The coming electric vehicle transformation - throw0101a
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6464/422
======
throw0101a
Interesting observation:

> _To reach cost parity with personal gasoline cars, which typically travel
> 12,000 to 15,000 miles /year, battery prices must decline to near $100/kWh
> from the present value of $180 to $200/kWh. Projections of the year of cost
> parity for electric vehicles with gasoline cars globally range from 2022 to
> 2026 (5, 6). At that point, economics could well take over as the primary
> impetus for electrification, and electric vehicles would then be on a path
> to transportation dominance._

References:

[5] J. Romm, Plummeting battery prices to make electric cars cheaper than gas
cars in 3 years (ThinkProgress, 16 April 2019);
[https://thinkprogress.org/electric-vehicles-cheaper-
gasoline...](https://thinkprogress.org/electric-vehicles-cheaper-gasoline-
cars-e4c86bd2aebe/)

[6] M. Holland, $100/kWh Tesla Battery Cells This Year, $100/kWh Tesla Battery
Packs In 2020 (Clean Technica, 9 June 2018);
[https://cleantechnica.com/2018/06/09/100-kwh-tesla-
battery-c...](https://cleantechnica.com/2018/06/09/100-kwh-tesla-battery-
cells-this-year-100-kwh-tesla-battery-packs-in-2020/)

